# Northern KY TRI STATE Taxidermist search



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.jimstaxidermy.com/


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Wow!*

That guy is like 8 hours away thankx 4 the info ,,,,, any more suggestions are appreciated.

WHERE R THE TAXIDERMIST ON HERE?


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Wow*

I cant believe Im having sooo much trouble finding a taxidermist to take on a biggg project. Anyone have any suggestions in the area Im in lets say within a couple hr drive?


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Probale farther then you whant. They have dune plenty of the aferican stuff. American natural Resources, www.americannaturalresources.com. Talk to ED JR.


----------



## Pat Bischoff (Jun 22, 2004)

The two best taxidermists I know are Paul Hamrick in Independence and Dave Noem in Boone county. I have used them both and am very happy with there work. Some may consider them expensive but I plan on having those mounts hang until I die. I have also heard good things about Gunners Taxidermy in Lexington. Paul did my safari animals as well as my deer and bear mounts. Dave did my fish mounts as well as turkey. Good luck in your search.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Thanx*

I will check these two guys out thanx a ton.


----------



## sethposton (Jul 23, 2009)

I use Paul Hamirick from Safari World Artistry in Independence Kentucky. His website is safariworldartistry.com. His prices are very good and he specializes in African animals. His number is 859-363-8621. He has a good turn around time on the animals as well. Good luck.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Missouri Taxidermy Institute is the best shop around. They are in Camdenton, MO. Ask for Chip.

I would make you an offer, but I'm already covered up with 7 African mounts this year. African game take special care and patience. (with a whole lot of time) I limit myself on how many we will take on each season, as deer/fish/birds can keep any good taxidermists as busy as they want to be on their own. Good luck with your search, call Chip, he's the real deal.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Charlton Taxidermy
937-748-2606
110 E. Mill Street
Sprinboro, OH 45066

www.charltontaxidermy.com

Rod, Jennie & Jerimiah Charlton

I met Rod at Bass Pro this past weekend he has alot of Africa experience and experience in general. In business since 1974. One nice thing about his work...at least with whitetail, he tans the hides which keeps the hair in place. A shoulder mount whitetail was $455 a little higher than some but the work looked excellent.


----------

